# Freehand -> pdf  Farbverläufe



## ezkiell (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe seit neustem folgendes Problem bei Freehand MX:

Ich habe ein Objekt was mit einem Farbverlauf gefüllt ist (Blau zu Grau). Sobald ich dieses Objekt in ein *.pdf exportiere verändert sich der vorher Blau-Grau verlauf zu einem Schwarz-weiss verlauf. Alle anderen objekte die keine verläufe enthalten werden farblich korrekt angezeigt. Beim exportieren in ein *.png oder sonstiges tritt dieser Effekt nicht auf.

Hat jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte? 


mfg ezkiell


----------



## Night Vision Worker (11. Januar 2006)

Ist der Verlauf von 100% Blau zu 100% Grau oder läuft der an irgendeiner Stelle zu 0% aus?! Erzeugst du die PDF-Datei über die interne FHX-Schnittstelle, also Datei > Exportieren oder über einen PDF-Drucker?!


----------



## ezkiell (11. Januar 2006)

Hi,

der Verlauf ist von rgb #00 00 33 (Blauton aus der Palette) zu einem rgb Grauton aus der Palette. 
Für den Verlauf sind aber nur start- und endpunkt definiert.. (also nur die beiden Farben).
Exportieren tue ich es über die Export funktion, also über die schnitstelle.. 

mfg Rolf


----------



## Night Vision Worker (11. Januar 2006)

Probier es doch mal über einen PDF-Drucker. Hier ist die Ausgabe meist sehr viel besser als über die (mittlerweile veraltete) in FHX integrierte Export-Funktion.

Ich habe hier  bei google gesucht und einiges gefunden, kann dir aber keine Software empfehlen, da ich in der Agentur auf einem Mac arbeite.

Ich empfehle das ISO genormte PDFX-3 Format als Daten für den Druck! Zum testen reicht ivielleicht auch FREE PDF XP!!

Wenn es NICHT daran liegt würde ich empfehlen FHX noch Mal neu zu installieren. Eine weitere Möglichkeit fällt mir gerade auch nicht ein, aber vielleicht liefern die Ergebnisse neue Ansätze! .. ansonsten kannst du mir auch gerne mal die Datei schicken, dann öffne ich die bei mir und schaue ob ich die selbe Problematik habe.

Achso: Schau mal unter Druckoptionen, ob unter "Farbverläufe" "Standard" angegeben ist!

so long,
NVW


----------



## ezkiell (11. Januar 2006)

Hi, 

Das mit dem Drucken werd ich gleich direkt mal ausprobieren. 
Schonmal vielen dank für die schnelle Hilfe soweit!

Ich werd heut abend dann mal sagen ob´s geklappt hat. 

mfg Rolf


----------

